# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Cho em hỏi về phần mềm Direct3D

## quan4747

khi vào game online, máy tính hỏi là không có phần mềm Direct3D nên không chơi game được, anh chị nào chỉ em cách tải và vài đặt với
Câu hỏi đầy đủ của nó là: Cuold not find any compatible Direct3D devices. please make sure that the correct graphics driver is installed on your system, and Direct3D hardware acceleration is enbled.
Xin giúp đỡ em với. Vô Cùng Biết Ơn!

----------


## congthanh2406

Do cái card màn hình thôi
Hình như bạn không cài drive cho màn hình hoặc card màn hình thấp
Dùng đĩa driver kèm theo main hoặc theo cái VGA cài driver vào là xong, không thì bạn lên mạng down cũng được...xem thử nhá.
2M

----------


## chuyenlambang1

anh Hai Manh ơi, em mới mua máy nên chẳng biết gì hết, anh chỉ giup em download với, kiếm giùm em cái link nha. TD

----------


## SuperQA

Thường thì các game đòi hỏi directx 9 là đủ .Nhưng game bạn đòi hỏi directx3d thì cũng khá cao đó .Do vậy card đồ họa phải tốt mới chơi game được 
Bạn down directx ở đây : *DOWNLOAD*

----------


## ykhoapasteur

Thanks bạn….!!!!!
-------------------------
Theo doi tin tuc và tin hay ve game the thao tại giải bong da anh bạn có thể xem nhanh tin bong da tại bong da 24h…………..!!!!

----------

